# Medion i7 3770k overclocking ?



## SJJS12 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a new Medion p5364e with an i7 3770k processor - that I am trying to find out how to overclock - it is slower than my old quad core Q8300 - The BIOS doesn't have any speed options (they are greyed out)
Any advice welcome...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On a oem PC you can't the bios options are grayed out on purpose, usually because the oem has ordered modded motherboards with a less robust power regulation section then normally found on retail boards.


----------



## SJJS12 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> On a oem PC you can't the bios options are grayed out on purpose, usually because the oem has ordered modded motherboards with a less robust power regulation section then normally found on retail boards.


So you are saying that there is no way that I can overclock it ?

The Windows Experience Index reckons that Processor and Memory rate 7.7
graphics 7.2 and hard disk a miserable 5.9 - so maybe thats where I need to look ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you can not overclock a OEM PC.

Faster hard drives can improve boot and program loading times but that's about it.

How much ram is installed?

In what manner is it slower?


----------



## SJJS12 (Dec 21, 2008)

Its got 6Gb DDR3 RAM
And is slow to boot up (90 secs)
I have deleted most of the OEM add on free programs already 
Compared to my old PC (8300 quad core / 4 Gb DDR2) - It is slower in boot time and general use - but the Windows rating shows that it is faster !!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The windows rating does not mean much.

What hard drive is in this PC and what hard drive did you have before.

SSD drives are the fastest, but expensive and small what ever program is not installed on the SSD will not be any faster.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As wrench stated the windows score means nothing. You have a medion pc which is sold in stores such as Aldi in the UK and is not meant to be a performance pc even if it says that in the advertising.

You cannot overclock a pc such as a medion, dell or HP which are called oem pcs as Wrench stated they have the BIOS locked so you cannot mess with anything and then put in a false warranty claim when you destroy it. This is why people who overclock build their own systems or get someone to do it for them.

There are also pros and cons for getting someone to build a system for you with main con being often cheap parts are used and using cheap parts is a bad idea for overclocking. Pros are someone does it for you.

But imo there is no substitute for building your own rig.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

The only way for you to overclock would be to switch out the mainboard - and that would likely trigger your OEM-MS license alert sometimes you can do it with HP/Gateway PCs with a very close/same chipset model and it wont trigger that OEM OS code, but i would not count on it. Additionally even if you were to replace the motherboard the Median case might have riveted-welded standoffs below the motherboard making it near impossible to un-mount it (not sure in Medions case never worked on one). Then you have to think about a better power supply for good even voltages for OC'ing.

So you see? lots to think about. Could i do it? yes easy for me lol, but for most no. I would just change out the case, mobo and PSU, keeping drives and opiticals, and use an OEM copy of Win7-64, but even that is basically building a new PC. 

Truth is - your 3770K has very good performance and will not bottleneck any game even at stock clocks. You don't really need to overclock it anyway,  just add your GPU and you're good to go!


----------

